# need help identifing gto numbers



## bamm (Oct 22, 2008)

I have a 1966 GTO and i need help finding out if the numbers matc and if it is factory air


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi! Go to PHS online and fax/send your VIN number in. They will send you a package with the original bill of sale and all the options available with that VIN number. Worth the money.
Linda


----------

